# Any1 ever hav HIGH anger from high GH dose??



## LuKiFeR (Mar 14, 2013)

Ive been on gear for over a year straight now....mainly Test n Proviron...and a cycle of deca and 2 cycles of masteron(with 3wks of tren..lol).
About a month ago i started RIPS at 4iu a day. im up to 8-10iu day now.
It seems like ever since i started the GH...tht when i get pissed...its REALLY over the top.  i always had anger issues....but now...WOW...
I really snap. and it doesnt stop for a while.
Ive been havin chest pains n pains in wierd places.

Anyone know if gh causes this?

My current cycle is...
Test-900mg week
Mast-400mg wk
Proviron-100mg day
T3/T4-75mcg/200mcg ed
GH-8iu ed


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 14, 2013)

Never experienced it nor heard of anyone dealing with anger issues from HGH?

May be something else in your regiment that is effecting you mood?


----------



## Flex2019 (Mar 14, 2013)

I think its most likely the combination of androgens (test, mast) exacerbating the anger issues you already have. The high dose of GH won't do this on its own, but perhaps it is intensifying the androgenic effects.  My advice?  Take a deep breath and calm down Brother. If you can't do that, maybe you should stay away from gear, or stick to lighter anabolics.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Mar 14, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> Never experienced it nor heard of anyone dealing with anger issues from HGH?
> 
> May be something else in your regiment that is effecting you mood?



I know...never heard of it either.
Just thought id ask. i was thinkin the mast and proviron.
I never really flip like ive been lately.

Thanx


----------



## LuKiFeR (Mar 14, 2013)

Flex2019 said:


> I think its most likely the combination of androgens (test, mast) exacerbating the anger issues you already have. The high dose of GH won't do this on its own, but perhaps it is intensifying the androgenic effects.  My advice?  Take a deep breath and calm down Brother. If you can't do that, maybe you should stay away from gear, or stick to lighter anabolics.



Thanks for lookin out.
This is first time ever. mayb its the stress plus really busy with wrk plus relationship issues....lol

Anasci n Alinboard are my get-aways!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 14, 2013)

Lol
.sorry to laugh lukifer.its the mast.. ?
Reason I think that u ask?. Ib is short fused currently and he's usually most laid back its cool type a person.
Well he's had some shipping issue with ups.a confrontational delivery driver who I asked if he was CEO of asphalt.and I got jack ass attractant on to boot..so I'm gonna go do legs ..
Oh and a girlfriend always with cash hand out.
I feel ya.


----------



## frizzlefry (Mar 15, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol
> .sorry to laugh lukifer.its the mast.. ?
> Reason I think that u ask?. Ib is short fused currently and he's usually most laid back its cool type a person.
> Well he's had some shipping issue with ups.a confrontational delivery driver who I asked if he was CEO of asphalt.and I got jack ass attractant on to boot..so I'm gonna go do legs ..
> ...



So was he the CEO?  Did you explain to him that you are the CEO of Moss.  Upety asphalt driver prick.  :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 15, 2013)

Hell no he was the CEO of dickasauris trucking who thot some smart ass blurb as he walked to his truck was gonna intimidate  me..well groceries went in .I stepped out to ask the doughnut who he was.I did call the 1800 number on his semi to say he was irratic and swearving to help him out being nice..  Ceo of moss...lmao. still kills me..


----------



## striffe (Mar 15, 2013)

CEO of moss... LOL


----------

